
Verlinde’s new theory of gravity passes first test - upen
http://sciencebulletin.org/archives/8258.html
======
jessriedel
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13196488](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13196488)

------
cft
[http://motls.blogspot.ru/2011/08/once-more-gravity-is-not-
en...](http://motls.blogspot.ru/2011/08/once-more-gravity-is-not-entropic-
force.html)

Apparently Verlinde's theory predicts neutron decoherence in the Earth's
gravitational field, contradicting well established experimental results.

------
mcguire
" _Astronomers have measured, however, that at distances up to a hundred times
the radius of the galaxy, the force of gravity is much stronger than
Einstein’s theory of gravity predicts._ "

So, gravity decreases at less than an inverse square of distance?

~~~
cdumler
No and yes. In the Dark Matter explanation, there is just more matter there
that does not interact with electromagnetism. So, Einstein's' interpretation
is right, we're just not seeing all of the matter. In Verlinde's explanation,
Einstein is wrong, and gravity does not follow the inverse square law.

I've been following Verlinde. I've being trying to grok his position, so this
may or may not be right: I believe his argument is that gravity is an emergent
phenomena that comes out entanglement. In "normal" space, entanglement has no
restrictions so it behaves as Newton/Einstein expects. Gravity coming out of a
black hole behaves differently and the curve of gravity (gravity versus
distance) takes on a new shape flatter and more far reaching effect.

